# Electrical outlet depth for tile backsplash



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

an amount equal to the thickness of the tile being used.

it's better to be a little recessed than sticking out a bit so do not be generous with the dimension of the outset.

and yes, as jim said in the following post (and I simply assumed you would figure you already had to set it out for the rock but upon retrospect, it might not have been totally clear), be sure to include the thickness of the 'rock when calculating the outset.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You need to figure the thickness of your drywall and the tile. You could use adjustable boxes to make sure you get the right depth. A little more expensive, but worth it IMO. You could also use the SmartBox that lets you adjust the depth after the tile is installed.

The box can set back no more than 1/4" from a non-combustible surface. I think you will find that that leaves too much play when plugging something in.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> The box can set back no more than 1/4" from a non-combustible surface. I think you will find that that leaves too much play when plugging something in.


unless it is plastic tile, neither the tile not sheetrock is considered to be flammable. If the box is inset too far, there are means to shim the recep so they mount solidly to the box.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would install a Carlon adjustable box.


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

I would use either adjustable boxes or 4x4's with the proper depth plaster ring to account for the wallboard and tile.


----------

